# Pressurised fermentation fitting



## Tex N Oz (30/9/15)

This small project is for pressurised fermentation in a 50l SS keg. This particular fitting is for a DIN with a screw on spear. 





I'm trying to sort the length of the pickup tube. Any ideas where a good distance from the bottom would be?


----------



## Crusty (30/9/15)

Tex N Oz said:


> This small project is for pressurised fermentation in a 50l SS keg. This particular fitting is for a DIN with a screw on spear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't pressure ferment but I do ferment in 50lt A type DIN kegs.
I got a Sanke fermenter kit from these guys I would advise you to do the same with the racking arm, ie: make sure it's an adjustable height.
The racking arm on their kit I believe is this one which should give you something to go on.
The racking arm length at full stretch is perfect for the A type keg. I can't measure mine at the moment as I have a beer fermenting away.


----------



## dblunn (30/9/15)

Another approach is to replace the std keg opening with a 4" tri-clover fitting. It would allow more room to add thermowells etc and better access for cleaning.
Dave


----------



## Tex N Oz (30/9/15)

Crusty said:


> I don't pressure ferment but I do ferment in 50lt A type DIN kegs.
> I got a Sanke fermenter kit from these guys I would advise you to do the same with the racking arm, ie: make sure it's an adjustable height.
> The racking arm on their kit I believe is this one which should give you something to go on.
> The racking arm length at full stretch is perfect for the A type keg. I can't measure mine at the moment as I have a beer fermenting away.


I was thinking about making it adjustable but thought about it perhaps being just another seal I had to worry about. I guess if I welded on a compression fitting I could used nylon olives and make it adjustable. I could then mark the pickup tube to show where the bottom of the keg is and judge how close I'm getting to the trub. Good ideas abound..



dblunn said:


> Another approach is to replace the std keg opening with a 4" tri-clover fitting. It would allow more room to add thermowells etc and better access for cleaning.
> Dave


Thought about that also but wanted something versatile enough to easily lend out to my mates or move from one keg to another.. Toys are much more fun when you can share em. 
Cleaning is easy. Boil a bit of caustic soda and rinse. Even prions can't survive that stuff!!


----------



## Camo6 (30/9/15)

I made a setup similar to the Sanke one linked above. I used cheap 2014online compression fittings and made the pickup tube adjustable for high trub beers. I've set it up with keg disconnects so I can use an old Corny as an airlock w/ spunding valve and also transfer straight to keg. Might even get around to using it one day... <_<


----------

